# Need help getting to front sway bar bushings



## Styrak (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi there. This summer I replaced the front sway bar bushings on my 2000 Honda Accord which was quite simple - 2 downward facing bolts for each one to attach the bar to the frame, easy to take off and put back on.

On the Altima I discovered it's a much different animal - you need to drop the subframe?! You can't get to the bolts with a socket/breaker bar without doing this it seems. I've been trying to find a detailed process to do this and cannot find it ANYWHERE. Is it described in a Haynes manual? I thought about picking one of those up. I did find this site which helps: http://www.vqpower.com/v3/content/altim ... t-sway-bar

That article describes replacing the sway bar, but I only need to replace the bushings. Can anyone help?


----------



## Styrak (Dec 22, 2014)

I actually got these done tonight by just removing the frame supports and prying the subframe down. If anyone else is seeing this and needs help, let me know.


----------

